# New cockapoo owner



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

My puppy is 15 weeks old and in the past 4 weeks he's had worms, parasites, kennel cough and now an ear infection (yeast). Is this normal?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww poor boy, dofo not normal, sum pups can come from mum with worms but the breeder has normaly already wormed the pups to reduse that risk. 

the kennels cough go you you chemest ad ask for benylin chesty cough(do not say it is for your dog or they wont give it to you) give him a baby dosege. they vets cant give you anything more than an antibiotic which has no efect on the kennel cough it is only a precaution or treatment of any infaction that is a result of the kennle cough. its like the human flu, there is no treatment they can only threat things that happen as a resut of the kennel cough such as chest infectaions. normaly i would say leave it and let it run its course but because of his age its a good idea to keep getting him checked out by the vet if he gets any worse. 

i work at a kennel and we are having a big problem with kennel cough, its not harming the dogs but its like the cold in a primaly school it spreads like wild fire. 

the ears quistel is very good it was recomended to me be someone whos cockapoo has bad ear problems. 


have you cantackted the breeder, have any of the litter mates had similer problems?


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

*Thanks Kendall*

Thank you for your reply - the kennel cough is gone after being on an antibiotic for 10 days...Now I'm treating the ear infection (yeast) The vet said that if it keeps coming back that they would test Bailey for food allergies, but from I've read about Cockapoos ear infections are normal and besides the costs of all the testing - I really don't want to put Baily through that. I just have to make sure to clean his ears every day and I also have a medication that I have to put in his ear every day called MOMETAMAX for 14 days - are you familiar with this? 
If you have any other suggestions as to how to care for my little pup I'd appreciate it. 

Also, how often do you groom your cockapoos?
Thank you so much for your help.
Marlenel


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yes i have been given that ear stuff for my girls before. 

what food it you pup on. 
i try to brush anf combe them every 2nd day now, hand the get clipped ever 12-16 weeks but the standard is normaly every 6-8 weeks. it realy depends on how long you keep their coat. 


whats your pups name, would love to see photots


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi! Just a question: how did you find out she had an ear infection? Jersey's ears have had a slight odor lately that's been worrying me but there not waxy or inflamed. Should I start cleaning them?


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

When I was brushing Bailey - I noticed the his left ear was "red" and he was scratching it a lot - that's what made me take him to the vet. He's still on medication for it - have to flush it clean 2 -3 times a week and put medicine drops in every day for 14 days. After 2 days of medication he started to feel much better.


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Jerseypoo527 - you should definitely be flushing his ears every day to keep them clean - you can buy the medication from your vet... this way you can stop the infection before it starts.


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Kendall - I've been feeding him a dry food "Blue Buffalo" - was told that this was a good one - no byproducts, all natural ingredients. Have you heard of this? What do you feed your dogs??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

not a brand i know of, but it may be one sold only in america. 

dose it contane wheet, some dog react to that.


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

there is no wheat or corn in this brand -


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome Marlene. =D Sounds like he's had quite the troubles, glad things are looking up! 

'Lo get's bathed and her face shaved weekly, every second week I do her stomach and feet as well. I admit I never clean her ears, but their never dirty or problematic and she's going on two now. 

I know of BB, it's a pretty good food. It's a four star out of six, and over all better then most! 

If your interested in a review, just pick your food: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/all/page/2/si/Blue buffalo
I feed this: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/8/page/2


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Bailey is doing much better thanks...as we speak he is at the groomer getting his first "puppy cut" - can't wait to see how cute he's going to look. You're lucky that you haven't had any ear problems.
Thanks for all your input...being a new cockapoo owner is more challenging then I thought it would be.. more work then I expected.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Glad Baiely is doing much better, it's hard work in the begining, but it's all worth it! 

I was worried about smelly ears, and infections too. I've been cleaning her ears with 1/2 water, 1/2white vinager and few drops tree tea oil, every week. ( just dipping the cloth in solution and wiping) I also read on Dogfoodanalysis.com that Beet pulp in dry dog food can contribute to ear infections, so check your food ingredients! 
Unfortunetly antibiotics can lead to yeast infections, so feeding them plain yogurt or acidophilous during treatment will help ward off fungal infections.


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

so far Bailiey's ears are good - I flush them out 2 - 3 times a week, as suggested by our vet. Right now the biggest problem we have with Bailey is his "nipping" at everyone when he plays and gets excited. His broken skin a few times and has scratched my 2 grandsons...did you also have this problem? and if so, how did you handle it?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

We have had the same problem with Teddy - but tried to get all the family onside in dealing with it - the sharp puppy-like yelp (from you!) folding your arms and standing still and ignoring them. Can I say, though, it takes time and patience, but it seems to be working a bit better now that he is 6 months. His second teeth are through and at least they are not as needle sharp as his first ones. I am sure others on the forum will have some advice too, as we all seemed to go through that stage. Good luck.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

for me the best thing that worked was, if puppy wanted to put my hand in her mouth then that was fine, but it them became my desision when my hand left her mouth. they dont like it with they cant controle when they let go of you. 

if they chewed on my hand, i held on the their jaw they quickly learn that its not fun any more. 

oh and it hasnt afected my dogs, i can put my hands in their mouth and check theire teath, the only thing they dont like is if im trying to give them their wormer as they always know when i have hiden it in a treat. so i have to put it down the back of their throat.


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Kendall and Tressa for your input ... will try your advice!! and will keep you posted


----------

